# VISA for Dubai with NO Degree or Education Certs



## stealth77

Can someone please help? I have been offered a job in Dubai and have 20 years experience in my field... Sales & Marketing... Will I need a degree for my visa as I don't have one and left school to join the school of life the minute I was legally allowed to. My experience speaks for itself and my education has never been a problem for my career to date... The company that have made the offer know I don't have a degree, however its the UAE visa process I'm worried about?? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Moe78

You don't need any degree or qualifications to work here and get a visa. All you need is for your work to hire you and process the application


----------



## stealth77

Thanks for the advice Moe78...It has put my mind at ease!! I was starting to get really worried that my dream career move might go down the drain!!

Cheers


----------



## Moe78

Obviously if you were going to work as a doctor then they'd ask for a degree since it goes through the health ministry or something.


----------



## Chocoholic

For some job titles think they're require attested certificates, but if a company is willing to hire without, then you might just find you have something like "clerk' as your job title in your visa instead. Know loads of people with that. Don't worry. All good.


----------



## stealth77

Chocoholic said:


> For some job titles think they're require attested certificates, but if a company is willing to hire without, then you might just find you have something like "clerk' as your job title in your visa instead. Know loads of people with that. Don't worry. All good.


Thanks Chocoholic, much appreciated.


----------



## MAW0504

They recently changed the status of real estate brokers to "estate agent" rather than the old "sales consulatant" status and suddenly required education certificates for that. We can't put "clerk" as then RERA don't allow you to sit the broker's exam. 

As I left school in 19XX  I had no idea what to do but found a company called EDEXCEL who sent me a copy certificate of my O levels out within a week. It doesn't need to be attested - it just needs to be uploaded on the required screen at Government sevices! Just red tape - and a waste of time really - I know of someone in the finance industry who uploaded a woodwork CSE!!!

Short version - if anyone requires copy certificates from the UK, edexcel were brilliant.


----------



## rakesri18

*looking for a job in dubai(SALES)*

hi friends, I'm looking for a job in Dubai... I don't have degree but i have 8 years of experience in sales and marketing.. .. do you think it will be hurdle for me to get job in Dubai... please do guide me in getting a job in Dubai.... waiting for your reply

Thanks,
Rakesh


----------



## saraswat

rakesri18 said:


> hi friends, I'm looking for a job in Dubai... I don't have degree but i have 8 years of experience in sales and marketing.. .. do you think it will be hurdle for me to get job in Dubai... please do guide me in getting a job in Dubai.... waiting for your reply
> 
> Thanks,
> Rakesh


Well having a degree isn't a requirement to getting a job out here. Having said that, getting the job is going to be that much more difficult, as there are a bunch of people out here with qualifications. 

If you do land a job, then the only thing that would be needed to be done by the employer is to put you in a category (for visa purposes) that does not require a degree...

p.s: for info on job search etc check out this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## EXPIrl

Hi,

It's a long shot as this is an old post. Did the OP ever get the desired result? Did the degree cert issue get in the way of the dream move / job?


----------



## twowheelsgood

It all depends upon what your dream job is.

There are plenty which dont require a degree to get access to the country but you'll be up against people who have qualifications in volume if the job is reasonably senior.

Its not a no, but you will find it hard to get noticed, and you'll almost certainly end up having to pay for any family members who come here as the type of Visa may only be available for single people.

Are you handy with a shovel ?


----------



## EXPIrl

twowheelsgood said:


> It all depends upon what your dream job is.
> 
> There are plenty which dont require a degree to get access to the country but you'll be up against people who have qualifications in volume if the job is reasonably senior.
> 
> Its not a no, but you will find it hard to get noticed, and you'll almost certainly end up having to pay for any family members who come here as the type of Visa may only be available for single people.
> 
> Are you handy with a shovel ?


No, I was asking if the original poster managed to work everything out considering his issue with not having a degree.


----------



## twowheelsgood

EXPIrl said:


> No, I was asking if the original poster managed to work everything out considering his issue with not having a degree.


The answer is exactly the same. That was then, this is now and the regulations change all the time.

They havent logged in since 27th December 2013 12:49 PM so take a guess ........ it appears he did. But as he's not been active he has either fitted in perfectly, knew everything or left the country when his money ran out as he was in real estate.


----------



## EXPIrl

twowheelsgood said:


> The answer is exactly the same. That was then, this is now and the regulations change all the time.
> 
> They havent logged in since 27th December 2013 12:49 PM so take a guess ........ it appears he did. But as he's not been active he has either fitted in perfectly, knew everything or left the country when his money ran out as he was in real estate.


I'm glad I'm not in real estate!

I'm in I.T. and looking at an opportunity in one of the freezones. I don't believe I have the necessary degree cert to be put in as an I.T. manager.


----------



## S.Mirza

Degrees here are only for a managerial designation in Visa , Lets take my example when i first came in UAE i was doing Assistant manager IT job but when i got my passport back from the company , I found the title : Pastry Maker  , then i got it changed after a year by paying from my pocket 780 AED  .. now i got the visa for IT manager , but believe me through out my 3 jobs in UAE nobody even bother to see my passport for visa title..


----------



## Chocoholic

I have a degree, but because I couldn't find my attested certificates at the time of visa processing, my visa stated 'Desk clerk' - this happens all the time. It has no real bearing on your actual job title. The ONLY issue with this, is if you need to sponsor someone or a couple of other instances where a managerial visa is required.

Sadly within the I.T. field, you're going to be going up against a LOT of people from subcontinent countries, who will work for a lot less than you will.


----------



## EXPIrl

Chocoholic said:


> I have a degree, but because I couldn't find my attested certificates at the time of visa processing, my visa stated 'Desk clerk' - this happens all the time. It has no real bearing on your actual job title. The ONLY issue with this, is if you need to sponsor someone or a couple of other instances where a managerial visa is required.
> 
> Sadly within the I.T. field, you're going to be going up against a LOT of people from subcontinent countries, who will work for a lot less than you will.


Thanks for the replies everyone.

Is it correct to say that if I'm going in to a role in a freezone then the attested degree certs are not requested? I believe it will be a Tecom controlled freezone. 

I specialise in a particular area of I.T. and have a lot experience with a major international and this has progressed my discussions with the employer.


----------



## heyhels

EXPIrl said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> Is it correct to say that if I'm going in to a role in a freezone then the attested degree certs are not requested? I believe it will be a Tecom controlled freezone.
> 
> I specialise in a particular area of I.T. and have a lot experience with a major international and this has progressed my discussions with the employer.


No. You still need an attested education certificate. Free Zone or MOL. 

Some companies may be willing to put you down as a lower grade job title which doesn't require an attested education certificate.


----------



## Glenjie1985

S.Mirza said:


> Degrees here are only for a managerial designation in Visa , Lets take my example when i first came in UAE i was doing Assistant manager IT job but when i got my passport back from the company , I found the title : Pastry Maker  , then i got it changed after a year by paying from my pocket 780 AED  .. now i got the visa for IT manager , but believe me through out my 3 jobs in UAE nobody even bother to see my passport for visa title..


Hi Thanks for the reply. As you mentioned you paid 780 AED, how can I change the visa status if I am ready to pay. Who can I contact?


----------



## UKMS

tito85 said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply. As you mentioned you paid 780 AED, how can I change the visa status if I am ready to pay. Who can I contact?


Just to let you know this post was 6 years ago so unlikely the poster will respond.


----------

